# À dominante



## Marlluna

Otra preguntita... 

Traduzco un subtítulo y es el siguiente: "Des profils multiples à dominante". Habla de las características de los formadores del profesorado, pero el problema es ese "à dominante"; yo lo conocía con un adjetivo después, pero no así. 
¿Me lo podéis explicar?
Muchas gracias,
Marlluna


----------



## josepbadalona

Una "dominante" es algo que "domina" es decir algo que descuella 
por ejemplo, un cuadro  puede ser "à dominante bleue"(un Picasso del periodo azul) ; quí, lo raro es que no haya un adjetivo después. O es que quieren decir que según el tipo de perfil, cambia la "dominante" pero sigue habiendo una, distinta cada vez .....
Adáptalo a tu contexto o espera otras opiniones ....lo de siempre


----------



## pacobabel

Marlluna, quizá cuando avances en la traducción halles una explicación. De momento parece que dice, simplemente, "perfiles múltiples con una dominante". Vete a saber, pero igual expone después una serie de perfiles todos los cuales tienen un denominador común, un rasgo dominante que los unifica en su diversidad.
Háznoslo saber,
p.


----------



## Marlluna

Pues después el texto da diferentes clasificaciones de diferentes perfiles (por edad, por sexo, por titulación, por años de práctica docente,etc.). Sí que son múltiples los perfiles, ¿pero por qué "à dominante"? 
Paco, después de una página, pasa a otra cosa, así que "esto es lo que hay".
Ya me veo yo "adaptando", como dice J...


----------



## pacobabel

Marlluna, quizá la dominante en cada uno de los perfiles sean las categorías que has enunciado: edad, sexo, titulación, etc. Cada perfil tendría, en esa interpretación, una dominante, un rasgo dominante.
Creo que puedes hacer dos cosas: 1. titular "perfiles múltiples" pasando de todo. 2. Tratar de ceñirte y poner: "perfiles múltiples con rasgo dominante". No está muy claro en español pero tampoco en francés, a juzgar por el estupor de josepbadalona y del silencio de los corderos...
Saludos condales,
p.


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias a los dos "corderos que no han guardado silencio" (cómo me he reído!) Creo que optaré por tu segunda opción, p., quizás porque es verdad que suena igual de raro en una lengua que en otra y el lector tendrá que sacar cuál es el perfil dominante de cada tipología.
Saludos desde más abajo,
Marlluna


----------



## Marlluna

¡Me ha vuelto a salir! Agggggggrr  
Ahora dice "Des profils de formateurs à facettes multiples et à dominante". En estadística sería "y con valor dominante"? ¿Pero significa eso algo? Y lo más importante ¿alguien cree que en francés significa algo?

Gracias y que tengáis una buena tarde


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola : 
Je croyais t'avoir éclairée sur le "jargon pédagogique" et je vois que tu te laisses encore impressionner... 
Bien sûr que ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, mais pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué , tu ne comprends donc pas que certains spécialistes ont besoin de n'être pas compris pour avoir l'air sérieux ?????????????????????????,

pour "facettes multiples" tu as "polifacético" 
perfiles de formadores polifacéticos y con sendas dominantes ...
(on en pleurerait tellement c'est beau )


----------



## Marlluna

De risa, lloro ya, me emociona lo bonito de tu frase: ¿pero de qué manga te sacas lo de las sendas? ¿De una parecida a la del autor?


----------



## josepbadalona

No, acabo de inventarla, reminiscencias de una expresión aprendida en la universidad y encontrada muy pocas veces desde entonces ...
cuidado que no son sendas = caminos sino sendos/sendas
pero la verdad que aquí resulta demasiado ambiguo

edit  = sendos rasgos dominantes


----------



## Marlluna

¿Es esto lo que quieres decir?
adj. pl. Uno o una para cada cual de dos o más personas o cosas.


----------



## josepbadalona

exactamente, es pomposo, pedante y lo he escrito así adrede


----------



## pacobabel

yo seguiría la "senda" de ayer, no sea más que por una cuestión de coherencia (pero también, creo, de ceñirse en lo posible al original):
"perfiles de formadores con facetas múltiples y rasgo dominante" o: "...de formadores polifacéticos y con rasgo dominante".
Yo erre que erre,
saludos
p.


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que voy a ser sensata, como dice p. Noto yo a josepbadalona muy alegre y las frases le quedan geniales, pero no sé, no sé...


----------



## josepbadalona

Reconozco que me he pasado un poco, pero tan fuerte era la tentación ya que tanta rabia me da tanta pedantería...
No me hagas caso y sigue los sabios consejos de Paco ...mejores para tu trabajo.


----------



## Marlluna

De todos modos, gracias. Siempre estás atenta a sugerir soluciones, por muy difícil que se plantee el tema. Merci!


----------



## Paciente

Jejej, creo que ya he visto alguna vez este neologismo "à dominante" con elipsis (!!!) del adjetivo o sustantivo, lo que no significa mucho y que nos complica la vida... Se usaría entonces este "à dominante" sin nada después, sólo para expresar que hay una característica principal... en el caso de tu texto lo daría equialente a la expresión "'à trait dominant".

o sea, "con rasgo dominante" no significa mucho pero queda muy bonito y reproduce creo de manera fiel la intención del autor...

Los animadores en Francia reciben primero una formación teórica sobre los aspectos y el concepto de la animación, luego una formación práctica general, y por fin para sacarse el diploma (BAFA) tienen que especializarse en un campo de actividad.

Espero que te haya ayudado...


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias Paciente. ¡Por fin alguien que ha visto u oído este tipo de "à dominante" sin nada detrás! Sigo pues con la idea de traducir "con rasgo dominante"
Lo que no entiendo es el texto de después "Los animadores..." ¿Me puedes explicar de qué va?


----------



## pacobabel

Los animadores en Francia reciben primero una formación teórica sobre los aspectos y el concepto de la animación, luego una formación práctica general, y por fin para sacarse el diploma (BAFA) tienen que especializarse en un campo de actividad.

Creo que te lo da como explicación de fondo para tu texto: tu texto habla de formadores, y éste de animadores. Trata de hacerte ver, creo, que en la formación de los animadores y los profesores hay diversas fases y una especialización o rasgo dominante.
Creo que la utilidad posible del ejemplo es ésa, pero no sé si los "perfiles" son paralelos (à dominante ou pas),
p.


----------



## Paciente

Por supesto esta construcción no es correcta gramaticalmente...


----------



## Marlluna

Estos escritores de tres al cuarto que escribe de cualquier modo... ¡ay!


----------



## vfs

... Il est utile de consommer par cure certaines eaux *à dominate calcique*

... *** regla 2
Paquita (mod) aguas de dominate cálcico/con predominio de calcio


----------



## spectrenoir01

Estas seguro que es "dominate" y no "dominante"?


----------



## yserien

Creo que dominate no existe, al menos no figura en el DRAE y no tiene ninguna entrada en Google. Debe ser dominante la presencia de calcio en el agua con respecto a otros elementos químicos como sales, metaloides..(No soy químico)


----------



## vfs

Sí perdón, domimante.

¡gracias a todos!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

vfs said:


> Sí perdón, domimante.


 


A ver si nos aclaramos.


----------



## yserien

Dominante, domimante no !


----------



## vfs

¡Dominante, SÍ!


----------

